# Albion Army



## murdock129

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=651970#post651970

I made a list of stats, choices and whatnot for Albion forces in the link above (homebrew rules section). And have decided to make a 3000 Point army from them.

HQ:
Druid (Level 4 Magician, Dragon, Adder Stone, Hood's Cloak, Oak and Mistletoe Staff, Knife) - 453 Points

Cheiftain (Black Shuck, Spear, Chainmail, Shield, Helmet, Fairie Enchantment) - 138 Points

6 Neo-Druids (Swords, Level 2 Magician) - 216 Points

Troops:

20 Tribal Spearmen (Shields, Full Command) - 140 Points

20 Tribal Archers (Trueshot) - 125 Points

5 Horse Riders (Spears, Full Command) 85 Points

23 Wildmen (Additional Hand Weapons, Bezerker) - 122 Points

Three Fairie Swarms - 90 Points

Three Fairie Swarms - 90 Points

8 Horse Riders (Spears, Full Command) - 121 Points

Special Units:

10 Leprechauns - 250 Points

5 Owlmen - 250 Points

1 Fenbeast - 95 Points

10 Leprechauns - 250 Points

Rare Units:

Loch Ness Monster - 275 Points

Stone Circle - 150 Points

Stone Circle - 150 Points

Total: 3000 Points

Total: 3000 Points


----------

